# ip spoofing problem (ip 0.0.0.0.)



## geminni (Nov 2, 2006)

helloo,

i have a problem i would like to find a solution for so any help is appriciated.
i am using modem and router for internet connection, i used smac 2 software to spoof mac address, it worked for like 5 times, to assign different mac address, but then it couldnt assign ip address to modem, i get aquiring ip address and then all it shows as IP is 0.0.0.0.0. tried to restart computer, modem, but no effect. what shall i do. when i used ipconfig /release it says it has already been release but when i use ipconfig /renew it goes to timed out, connection lost to DHCP server or something like that

thanks in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, this is not a spoofing issue.

Normally, an IP address of all zeros shows up if a duplicate IP address is detected on the network, a defective NIC, or bad or corrupted drivers. Start eliminating those possibilities.


----------



## geminni (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks for input, but im sort of newbie to this things, how shall i do it ( defective NIC or bad or corrupted drivers, solving the problem ) ?
thanks and sorry for inconvenience.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

take out the nic but a new one in. find a computer with the ip your trying to assign in your network. reinstall the drivers for the nic


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

If this is a broadband connection, the MAC address of the modem is registered with your ISP. If you change it, your ISP may not issue it an IP because it is not in their system.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the DHCP didn't issue an address, the AIPA address of 169.254.x.x would have been assigned. This is either a conflict or some configuration/hardware issue.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

johnwill said:


> If the DHCP didn't issue an address, the AIPA address of 169.254.x.x would have been assigned. This is either a conflict or some configuration/hardware issue.


Did he change the MAC address of the modem? If this was the case, the ISP wouldn't give him a IP.


geminni said:


> but then it couldnt assign ip address to modem


Am I reading this correctly?


----------



## geminni (Nov 2, 2006)

i changed the ip address of modem, it worked for a few times, but then when i tried to change it again , i received the 0.0.0.0.0. ip. then after a few days i used the SMAC 2 software again and it worked but again only for like 2 tries, following with 0.0.0.0.0 ip.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

What type of internet connection do you have? (Cable, DSL, phone) Are you changing the MAC address of the modem?


----------



## geminni (Nov 2, 2006)

crazijoe said:


> What type of internet connection do you have? (Cable, DSL, phone) Are you changing the MAC address of the modem?


cable, yes i am changing mac of modem


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Yea.. I don't thisnk that's going to work. You may need to contact your ISP with the new MAC address you gave the modem.


----------



## geminni (Nov 2, 2006)

my bad, the physical mac address is not changed, i was only spoofing the mac of modem, to get different IPs.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

When you spoof the MAC address of the modem you are spoofing the physical MAC address of it. The ISP will only see the MAC address that you spoof because it replaced the physical MAC on the modem.


----------



## geminni (Nov 2, 2006)

ok, let me see if i get this right. i can onlyy get assigned ips that my provider accepts, right, that is probably the reason why i get 0.0.0.0.0 ip error, because when i used for example mac's that started with 00-50-..... i sometimes did get assigned ip, sometimes not, so my question is this:
can i somehow find out what range of mac addresses my provider accepts?

thanks


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You would have to contact your ISP for that type of information.


----------



## levi.rogers (Jun 23, 2006)

*My 2 cents*

The DSLAM that you cable provider uses assigns an ip to a specific MAC addy. When the tech takes the modem out to the user it is usually(not always) assigned per customer by MACC addy. When you are spoofing your MACC your ISP is seeing you as essentially a foreign object on there network and than they do not provide you with an IP. 


Another thing I think that you are being confused by MACC and IP these two numbers are different. 

Again -- if you are behind a router your router can provide you with multiple IP addy's your ISP provided modem does not need to do this. If your ISP provided modem is also a router than you should be able to login to said modem and select a DHCP range to allow for your LAN. 


One thing that could also be possible as I have ran into this myself....

Certain ISP's assign a username and password to your modem, when your modem contacts the ISP to resolve the IP addy it checks the modem against this username and password if it doesn't authenticate it can't resolve an IP addy(essentially the request is denied). This can also cause your firewall(if you have one) to report attempted IP spoofs on incoming traffic. This happens because the firewall is seeing an attempt to link up with your network from IP 0.0.0.0.. 


One more thing? Why do you need to spoof your macc addy?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

levi.rogers said:


> One more thing? Why do you need to spoof your macc addy?


Excellent question.


----------



## geminni (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks for all the answers... it helped as i have found out what certain mac adresses are accepted by my cable provider...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Probably because they're registered as valid modems, that's how most cable ISP's control access to the network.


----------

